# quelltext verstecken



## nullnullsix (13. Oktober 2007)

Moin!
Wie verstecke ich den quelltext meiner seite?
auch wegen der css datei!


----------



## Maik (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

indem du ihn nicht ins Web stellst.

Eine aufgerufene Seite wird mit den darin eingebundenen Dateien vom Browser in seinem lokalen Cache abgelegt, auf den der "neugierige" Seitenbesucher jederzeit freien Zugriff hat.

Webmaster-FAQ -> Wie kann ich meinen Quelltext verstecken?


----------



## sheeba1507 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal in einem anderen Forum etwas gesehen (weiß nicht mehr wo),
was zumindest eine Nicht-Anzeige simuliert.

Es wurden vor der ersten Codierung ca. 100 Leerzeilen (oder mehr) eingefügt.
Wenn man sich nun den Quelltext anzeigen läßt, erscheint augenscheinlich
eine leere Seite.
Der Scrollbalken rechts fällt in diesem Moment niemanden auf.
Viele User fallen darauf rein und denken garnicht daran, mal etwas nach
unten zu scrollen.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ein netter Versuch, den Quellcode vor den neugierigen Blicken zu "verstecken", aber letztlich doch kein wirksames Mittel, denn wem der Scrollbalken nicht auffällt, ist wohl blind.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Oktober 2007)

Aber jeder ,der sich ein *bischen* mit HTML auskennt, weiß, dass von nichts nichts kommen kann 

Also, kurz und knapp eine Antwort zu dem Thema: NEIN

€dit: Sorry, das oben ist ein bischen böse, aber was ich damit sagen will: Damit der User was sehen kann, musst du ihm was schicken, was der Browser dann interpretieren kann.


----------



## sheeba1507 (16. Oktober 2007)

@Maik

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, daß es 100% wirksam ist.
Aber ein Versuch ist es allemal wert. 

Gruß, Mike


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Oktober 2007)

Joa, wenns nach dem ginge, wäre es noch sicherer die ganze Page mit Java zu machen, da man "zum hacken oder klauen" erst nen Decompiler braucht


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (16. Oktober 2007)

sheeba1507 hat gesagt.:


> Es wurden vor der ersten Codierung ca. 100 Leerzeilen (oder mehr) eingefügt.


Was aber invalide ist, da der Doctype am anfang stehen muss.


----------



## Navy (16. Oktober 2007)

Was hast Du denn so Supertolles erstellt, daß niemand sehen darf, was Du da gemacht hast?

Überleg Dir, warum Du Deine Seite erstellt hast: Um sie anderen zu präsentieren. Du *möchtest* also, daß Dein Gegenüber deine Seite sehen kann, das bedeutet, Du musst ihm auch geben, was Du erstellt hast.


----------



## sheeba1507 (16. Oktober 2007)

> Was aber invalide ist, da der Doctype am anfang stehen muss.


Sorry, ich weiß nicht, wie er es damals gemacht hat.
Aber so wie ich weiß, darf vor dem Doctype keine andere *Codierung* stehen.
Leerzeilen sind aber *keine* Codierung.

In diesem Fall ist es egal, ob 100 oder 10.000 Leerzeilen vor dem Doctype stehen.



> Was hast Du denn so Supertolles erstellt, daß niemand sehen darf, was Du da gemacht hast?


... macht bei einer PHP-Codierung eh keinen Sinn, diesen Quelltext zu kopieren,
da alle includes und Datenbank-Abfragen nicht mit angezeigt werden.

Gruß, Mike


----------

